# 0VDC an Erde legen



## Marco (16 April 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Bei unseren Steuerungen setzen wir immer 400 resp. 230VAC / sek. 24VDC Netgeräte ein.
Das 0VDC Potential wir anschliessend via Messtrennklemme an Erde gelegt.
Warum legt man nun die Erde und das 0VDC zusammen?
 Hat das wirklich damit zutun, dass bei einem Erdschluss der Strom von +24VDC direkt über die Erde fließt und somit einen satten Kurzschluss erzeugt, welcher  die Sicherung zerschießt?


----------



## jabba (16 April 2010)

Richtig !

Sonst kann ja über die Erde kein Kurzschluss bzw Fehlerstrom zurück zum Netzteil fliessen. 
Wenn man die Verbindung nicht macht, muss man eine Erdschlussüberwachung einbauen die eine Verbindung einer der Leiter mit der "Erde" erkennt. Da dieser Fehler nicht zum auslösen der Sicherung führt können an der Anlage aber gefährliche Berühungsspannungen auftreten, erst bei einem zweitem Fehler würde dann die Sicherung ansprechen.
(Mal auf die Kürze)


----------



## R.Blum (13 Mai 2010)

jabba schrieb:


> Richtig !
> 
> Sonst kann ja über die Erde kein Kurzschluss bzw Fehlerstrom zurück zum Netzteil fliessen.
> Wenn man die Verbindung nicht macht, muss man eine Erdschlussüberwachung einbauen die eine Verbindung einer der Leiter mit der "Erde" erkennt. Da dieser Fehler nicht zum auslösen der Sicherung führt können an der Anlage aber gefährliche Berühungsspannungen auftreten, erst bei einem zweitem Fehler würde dann die Sicherung ansprechen.
> (Mal auf die Kürze)


 
In ungeerdeten Stromkreisen ist auch eine allpolige Absicherung notwendig.

Gruß Rolf


----------



## HBL (14 Mai 2010)

Hallo
Dieses Thema wurde hier schon besprochen
http://www.sps-foren.de/showthread.php?t=35837
Gruss  Hans


----------

